# ok leute, plastik ist doch nicht unzerstörbar...



## Vollblutbiker (3. Juni 2008)

nichts böses ahnend feeble ich gemütlich dass flache stück unserer pyra+grindbox to smith in die schräge seite runter, als plötlich und vollkommen unerwartet aus heiterem himmel ein "plong" von der vorderen achse kommt. vollkommen geschockt sehe ich dann, dass dieses gemeingefährliche und scharfkantige stück plastikrohr auf meine linke hand hochgeflogen kommt und darauf aus ist, meinen finger endgültig vom rest der hand zu trennen... 
















aber ich bin doch etwas verwundert, denn mein hinteres hab ich mit waschbeton auf ~65g (statt ~90) runtergeschmirgelt, es an zwei stellen bis zum insert durchgegrindet und es schließlich, als es verdammt dreieckig war, ausgetauscht

ich denk mal des mit dem vorderen war nur zufall


----------



## scott yz0 (3. Juni 2008)

dafür dass es den finger abtrennen wollt wars ned sehr erfolgreich *g* naja is  ja klar dass dass die dinger a brechen.. glück dass ned mehr passier is sag i.. aber es is eh erstaunlich was die plegs wegstecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (3. Juni 2008)

liest man in letzter zeit ja öfters von das die brechen

sage mal wie ist denn dein VR eingespeicht? radial oder wie es heißt?


----------



## chrische (3. Juni 2008)

Ja aber was erwartet man ist eben Plastik.
Ich kenne jemand der mit den Odyssey Pedalen rückwärts an ner Rail hängen geblieben ist und die Pedale zerbrochen ist.
 Dafür ist es halt nicht so teuer und bei richtigem Gebrauch an gezielten stellen sinnvoll!
Nur gaube ich das Pegs nicht besonders sinnvoll aus Plastik sind für Flatland ok aber Street und eigentlich auch schon Park sind die zu instabiel

Mfg Chrische


----------



## gmozi (3. Juni 2008)

> ok leute, plastik ist doch nicht unzerstörbar...



Tja, wenn Du das geglaubt hast, selber schuld ... 

Ich werd mir die Pegs trotzdem bestellen.


----------



## RISE (3. Juni 2008)

War abzusehen, ist ja genau an der Schweißnaht gerissen.


----------



## Hertener (4. Juni 2008)

Apropos Plastik:
Mein Bier ist in Flaschen aus Plastik drin. Ist mir noch nie passiert, dass ich den Verschluß samt Kopf beim öffnen abgerissen habe. O.K. - ist auch ein Schraubverschluß. 
Aber bei Glasflaschen ist mir das schon passiert: Beim öffnen den Kronkorken samt Kopf abgetrennt. Ich schiebe das i.d.R. immer auf den Flaschen-Hersteller und nicht auf meine eigene Unfähigkeit, eine Flasche mit ungeeignetem Werkzeug zu öffnen.

Das aber nur mal so btw. Wie der der TO schon schrieb, ist und war das wohl eher eine Außnahme. Aber zum vorsichtigen Umgang sollte das imho doch animieren. Denn das nächste Mal ist vielleicht nicht nur der Finger, sondern gleich die ganze Fresse in Gefahr. Und das sollte man sich doch besser 2 mal überlegen. 

Ich, für meinen Teil, bleibe jedenfalls bis auf weiteres beim Bier aus Plastik-Flaschen. 

*EDIT:*
@RISE:
Jepp, jedes Ding hat eine Scheißnaht! s.o.


----------



## der stimp (6. Juni 2008)

@ nOx - jo, ist radial eingespeicht....


----------



## scott yz0 (18. Juni 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Apropos Plastik:
> Mein Bier ist in Flaschen aus Plastik drin.
> 
> Ich, für meinen Teil, bleibe jedenfalls bis auf weiteres beim Bier aus Plastik-Flaschen.




bäh! ^^


----------



## Hertener (18. Juni 2008)

> bäh! ^^


Näääh, neo-Kult!


----------



## chrische (18. Juni 2008)

> Näääh, neo-Kult!



Alkoholismus ist kein neo-kult  bei uns trinken nur die Alkoholiker bier aus Plastik flaschen was ich dir natürlich nicht unterstellen will.
Stattdessen will ich dich nur zum umdenken anregen. 
Und in dem Sinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (19. Juni 2008)

> ...will ich dich nur zum umdenken anregen...


Na gut, dann mach ich ab morgen auf Retro und kauf nur noch Bier in Glasflaschen.


----------

